# OFFICIAL GolfForum SHOUTBox..........Link Inside



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

Golf Forum ShoutBox


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool this looks alright does it work the same as a chat room?


----------



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

Surtees said:


> cool this looks alright does it work the same as a chat room?


Pretty much just add your name up top and the message and start chatting


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like there could be some interesting times around here good work. Welcome to forum by the way.


----------



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It looks like there could be some interesting times around here good work. Welcome to forum by the way.


Thank you and Thank you i appreciate it i will do my best to work things out for you guys.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

found it!!!!!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome, I am glad it worked out! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Enjoy I rule the box


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I am faithful if we keep at this shout box it will eventually pay off! Only time will tell. C/C


----------

